# Belle Fury's New Pic Thread



## Beary Strange (Apr 3, 2014)

Hellooooooo~So with a new phone, new username and lots of new Ts I'm starting a brand new thread. Enjoy your stay I guess? :giggle:

E.murinus, F _Somewhat new girl-I picked her up a couple weeks ago and she is quickly becoming one of my favorites._





_Saran-wrapping her roach_






C.cyaneopubescens, MF _My gorgeous and hopefully gravid girl, Absinthe. This pic is shortly after her pairing so her web is a bit trampled._






C.cyaneopubescens, MM _And this is Absinthe's boytoy Faust. He's quite a looker himself and still eating I'm thrilled to say. Please excuse the roach legs-he had eaten not long before that pic was taken._






_Absinthe with Faust (if you get the reference, kudos :3 ). This is actually an early attempt at pairing them; her web was much more built up when they successfully got it on...which only took 5 hours._






A.versicolor, F _She molted in much too tight of a space and moved around a bit too early on, which appears to have caused much of the outer layer on her femurs to rub off. She eats and moves around like a champ though, it has never leaked and doesn't seem to bother her. She's been rehoused since that molt and has a lot more room now, so hopefully she picks a good spot to molt in this time around._





_Close-up on her rubbed femurs_





_Here she is eating. And yes, that is a partial threat pose. She had grabbed the tongs while taking her roach and she isn't the friendliest of Avics._






G.porteri/rosea NCF MF _This is Lilith, one of three porteri females that I own and the grouchy old woman of the group. This girl is defensive to say the least; kicking is not in her repertoire, but threating and striking certainly are. This is here after her molt a few months ago; she looks a bit pinker in this picture than she actually is-in reality she's the most brown of all my girls and the largest. I can't get close enough to measure, but her last molt measured a bit over 5" not fully spread out so, she's a big girl._





_This is Carmila, another of my girls. She was paired a couple months ago with our MM, Jin. She's pretty calm as rosies go, but still not a handler._





_And finally, our immature female Minuet. She's exceedingly shy so this funny pic of her refusing to give up her carapace after a molt is one of the only pics I have of her to date._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 4, 2014)

dont you love it when you get the angle just right, and the interference pattern on the footpads gets all metallic and colorful?


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 4, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> dont you love it when you get the angle just right, and the interference pattern on the footpads gets all metallic and colorful?


So, so much. Although I can't claim any intent to capture it; she was threating and eating at the same time, I thought it was funny and lucked out with an amazing pic.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah...my versi girls it currently sitting on a duc-sac. At least that explains her nasty behavior towards me before. Not to mention she is actually "kicking hair" (!!!) at me now if I disturb for watering...really insteresting to see from an Avic hehe


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 5, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Yeah...my versi girls it currently sitting on a duc-sac. At least that explains her nasty behavior towards me before. Not to mention she is actually "kicking hair" (!!!) at me now if I disturb for watering...really insteresting to see from an Avic hehe


Well I mean come on, how dare you try and give her water? Haha. My girl doesn't have the dud-sac or any sac excuse though sadly; although she's noticeably calmed down in the past couple of months and doesn't threat at me every time I open her enclosure now.


----------



## Hydrazine (Apr 5, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Yeah...my versi girls it currently sitting on a duc-sac. At least that explains her nasty behavior towards me before. Not to mention she is actually "kicking hair" (!!!) at me now if I disturb for watering...really insteresting to see from an Avic hehe


I knew they were capable of doing so, but this is the first time I hear of an A.versi actually kicking the hairs.

Just hope my little Taz doesn't grow into such a monster.


----------



## Chezza88 (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful collection


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> I knew they were capable of doing so, but this is the first time I hear of an A.versi actually kicking the hairs.
> 
> Just hope my little Taz doesn't grow into such a monster.


Oh well, you know...somehow I get the oddballs apparently.  I'll try to get a vid of it maybe.


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey all, it's been a bit so I think I'll give some of my slings/juvies the spotlight.

H.incei, suspect male






A couple of my Phormictopus sp.purples-I believe these are all the same one, but I have three.











Some adorable C.darlingi shots. I frequently catch them all the way out, but unfortunately they go running the second I open their lids.











A kind of cruddy pic of my P.subfusca.






Cute as a button A.geniculata before her enclosure upgrade. She hasn't molted for nearly 5 months...and she's an INCH. o~o





More to come-Photobucket and my phone seem to disagree on what uploaded means. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 28, 2014)

Haha! Cute indeed! I remember when Medeia was just 2.5", fat as hell when I got her. She just finished molting today and proves her species reputation for size! Huge T and stunning look!


----------



## Beary Strange (Jul 5, 2014)

First, in memory of my poor precious little girl. I checked and saw I somehow had no pictures of her up on here, and that just felt very wrong. So here she was, weeks before the last molt she had in my care. I still need to upload her more recent pictures.






Now, those still living~
One of my Hapalopus sp.Columbia large slings. It's actually molted again since this pic, but is being extremely skittish so.






B.emilia 4" female






B.smithi 3"ish female






And some arboreals...
Baby versicolor, much more "friendly" than it's adult female counterparts but still a bit of a stinker. This was taken after it decided to run out, during feeding if I recall. 






4-5" P.miranda immature male; I quite like him-wish he wasn't a he so he'd be around a bit longer, but as it is he molts every few months and just molted about two weeks ago. I'm sure he'll be mature before I know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 5, 2014)

That versi sling is beautiful and so is the Hapalopus sp. Columbia large haha. Both of those are on my want list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 24, 2014)

Updates, pics and such. Ladies first:

Immature female P.cancerides. She's about 3" and already feisty, and just a tad spazzy. You can really see her adult coloration coming in and the current in between makes this lovely pink, purple, blue ombre.






Immature female B.albopilosum. This cutie is about 3.5" and also sexed as female relatively recently (I haven't updated in a while so by recent I mean a month or so ago). This is her not long after the molt. 






Immature female B.smithi, about 3". _This_ goofy spider I keep thinking is going to go into pre-molt any day and yet...still hunting, still eating.






On to the rest. This is the B.albopilosum above's sibling, a suspect male. I had meant to drop the roach in front of him...not on him. :giggle:






So that suspect male H.incei above turned into this MM H.incei this past July...I have had no luck finding either a female for him or someone to loan him out to.






Unsexed juvie(ish) G.pulchripes, about 2". This one has been super shy ever since I've owned it (like Poec shy) but recently has taken to not only coming out of its hide, but staying out, at least long enough to actually get a good look at it. I'd also suspected it was a male, but the more I see it, the less I'm sure. Hopefully this next molt I'll know.






Unsexed Phormictopus sp.purple sling, one of two. They're not as feisty as my female, but they're starting to get a bit fearless--attempting to come out any time their container is opened.






Unsexed but suspect male P.vitatta. My first and favorite Poec...also a bit hard to get a decent pic of him. 






C.elegans, one of two--nearly adult but unsexed (I mean, it's teeny and never throws out its molts).






And one last thing. People often talk about how boring/plain G.porteri are...well--I present my young adult female _Minuet_, the prettiest and smallest of my ladies (of which I now have four) and below her, _Jin_, my MM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

